# JLabel gleich in einer Schriftfarbe anzeigen



## java.jason (11. Dez 2007)

Hey gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem Konstruktor von JLabel gleich eine gewünschte Schriftfarbe mitzugeben?
Ich möchte dynamisch JLabels erzeugen lassen und diese müssen alle in einer bestimmten Schriftfarbe erscheinen.
Die Nummer der JLabels ist dabei nach oben offen.
In der Java Doc hab ich nichts gefunden. Hat jemand eine Idee für einen Workaround?


panel2.add(new JLabel(" " + variable ,0);


Grüße
java.jason


----------



## Templon (11. Dez 2007)

Eigene Klasse die von JLabel erbt und dann die Font die du möchtest übergeben. Etwa so:


```
class MyJLabel extends JLabel {
		public MyJLabel(String text, Font font) {
			super(text);
			setFont(font);
		}
	}
```


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

Klingt logisch...
Möchte allerdings die Schriftfarbe ändern! Folgendes hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert:

Meine Klasse JLabelHelp:

```
public class JLabelHelp extends JLabel {

	public JLabelHelp (String text, Color color) {
		   	         this.setText("test");
		   	         this.setForeground(color);
			      }			
}
```


Und so rufe ich die Methode dann auf:

panel2.add(new JLabelHelp("text", Color.BLACK));


Leider zeigt er auf panel2 so nichts an.
Wo steckt der Fehler?

Danke für den Tipp!
java.jason


----------



## Gast (11. Dez 2007)

Ja sorry eigene Dummheit!
Hintergrund war schwarz und Text auch 
Klasse läuft super!


----------



## Templon (11. Dez 2007)

Zeig mal den ganzen code, denn bei mir funktioniert es... 

Edit: Naja dann ists klar


----------

